# eclipse sound datei import



## Mindstream (12. Feb 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe ein Projekt über ein ant-build-file importiert. Was muss ich jetzt noch tun, damit die Sound und Bilddateien, die in seperaten Ordnern auf der selben Ebene wie der src Ordner liegen gefunden werden? Die Pfade sehen wie folgt aus:  new File("../sounds/voice.wav");


----------



## Vayu (12. Feb 2009)

ich würde schätzen, dass du in dem ant-build-file den sounds ordner auch mit angeben musst? Hat das ant-file das project in deinen workspace kopiert? Wenn ja sind wohl einfach nur die andern ordner nicht mitkopiert worden.


----------



## Mindstream (13. Feb 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde schätzen, dass du in dem ant-build-file den sounds ordner auch mit angeben musst? Hat das ant-file das project in deinen workspace kopiert? Wenn ja sind wohl einfach nur die andern ordner nicht mitkopiert worden.


Wie gebe ich den Ordner im ant-file an? In der Baumansicht erscheinen die Ordner mit den Sound und Bilddateien nicht. Ich habe versucht sie einzeln hineinzukopieren. Aber die Dateien werden bei Ausführung des Programms trotzdem nicht gefunden.


----------



## Vayu (13. Feb 2009)

zeig mal dein antfile  bin da auch nicht so firm, bzw ist schon etwas länger her bei mir. aber ich könnt man drauf schauen.

ansonsten gibts auch noch das hier

http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html


----------



## Mindstream (13. Feb 2009)

Im eigentlichen Projektordner von eclipse liegen nur eine project, classpath, eine build.xml Datei und der sound-Ordner, den ich hinzugefügt habe. Vermutlich funktioniert deshalb die relative Pfadangabe nicht.


----------



## Mindstream (13. Feb 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zeig mal dein antfile  bin da auch nicht so firm, bzw ist schon etwas länger her bei mir. aber ich könnt man drauf schauen.
> 
> ansonsten gibts auch noch das hier
> 
> http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html



Danke, guck ich mir an. Das ant-file ist aus dem Buch Developing Games in Java von David Brackeen. Das Buch kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, an alle, die sich etwas mit Spieleprogrammierung in Java auseinandersetzen wollen 


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>







<project name="chap04 - Sound Effects and Music" default="compile" basedir=".">

    <property name="srcdir" value="src"/>
    <property name="destdir" value="build"/>
    <property name="docdir" value="doc"/>

    
    <property file="${user.home}/.ant.properties" />


    
    
    
    <target name="compile" description="Compiles the source code for this chapter">

        <mkdir dir="${destdir}"/>

        <javac srcdir="${srcdir}"
               destdir="${destdir}"
               debug="on" >

            <include name="**/*.java"/>
        </javac>

    </target>


    
    
    
    <target name="clean" description="Deletes the build directory for this chapter">
        <delete dir="${destdir}" failonerror="false" />
    </target>


    
    
    
    <target name="javadoc" description="Creates API documentation (JavaDocs) for this chapter">

        <delete dir="${docdir}" failonerror="false"/>
        <mkdir dir="${docdir}"/>

        <javadoc
            destdir="${docdir}"
            access="private"
            author="true"
            version="true"
            use="true">

            <fileset dir="${srcdir}">
                <include name="*.java"/>
            </fileset>

            <link href="http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/"/>

        </javadoc>

    </target>

</project>
```


----------



## Vayu (13. Feb 2009)

du hast dein projekt sicher über dieses ant file "importiert"?

das ist ein normales buildfile, da wird nur kompiliert, gecleaned und doc erzeugt 

oder hast es über den eclipse import mechanismus importiert?


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2009)

> du hast dein projekt sicher über dieses ant file "importiert"?


Das habe ich zu unvorsichtig formuliert.
Ich hab ein neues Projekt erstellt über "Java Project from existing Ant Buildfile"
Das hat nicht so geklappt wie ich es wollte.
Jetzt habe ich es als Java Projekt mit der Option "create project from existing source" hinzugefügt und alles läuft wie es sollte.


----------



## Mindstream (13. Feb 2009)

Es klappt doch nicht. Dass ich das Programm eben ausführen konnte lag nur daran, dass ich versuchsweise einen absoluten Pfad für die Dateien angegeben hatte.
Die Dateien werden über den relative Pfad immer noch nicht gefunden.
Die Sounddateien befinden sich aber im richtigen verzeichnis im Package Explorer, also auf gleicher ebene mit dem src Ordner.


----------



## Mindstream (13. Feb 2009)

Bevor ich das Programm in eclipse importiere werden die Dateien relativ zu src referenziert. In eclipse werden sie nun von der obersten Wurzel aus referenziert. Deshlab klappt "../sounds/x.wav" nicht und ich muss den Pfad in "./sounds/x.wav" umbenennen. Gibt es einen Weg diese Umbenennung zu umgehen?


----------



## Vayu (13. Feb 2009)

du könntest dir den working directory pfad mit

System.getProperty("user.dir"))

holen und von dem an dann zu deinen dateien navigieren.


----------

